# 3 Terrorists Arrested In Germany on plot to bomb Frankfurt and Ramstein



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Germany: Plot targeted U.S. facilities By DAVID McHUGH, Associated Press Writer 
2 hours, 26 minutes ago









BERLIN - Three suspected Islamic terrorists from an al-Qaida-influenced group nursing "profound hatred of U.S. citizens" were arrested on suspicious of plotting imminent, massive bomb attacks on U.S. facilities in Germany, prosecutors said Wednesday. 

A senior State Department official said German investigators had determined the Frankfurt International Airport and the nearby U.S. Ramstein Air Base were the primary targets of the plot but that those arrested may have also been considering strikes on other sites, particularly facilities associated with the United States.

It was the second time in as many days that European officials said they had thwarted a major attack, following the arrest by Danish authorities on Tuesday of eight alleged Islamic militants with links to senior al-Qaida terrorists. It also comes less than a week before the sixth anniversary of the Sept. 11 attacks on the United States.

German Federal Prosecutor Monika Harms said the three suspects, two of whom were German converts to Islam, had trained at camps in Pakistan run by the Islamic Jihad Union, a group based in Central Asia. They had obtained some 1,500 pounds of hydrogen peroxide for making explosives.

"We were able to succeed in recognizing and preventing the most serious and massive bombings," Harms told reporters. She declined to name specific targets, but said the suspects had an eye on institutions and establishments frequented by Americans in Germany, including discos, pubs and airports.

The senior State Department official, speaking on condition of anonymity to describe discussions between American and German intelligence agencies, said the threat had been a major reason the U.S. Embassy in Berlin had boosted security and issued two warnings in April and May about possible impending terrorist attacks.

Chancellor Angela Merkel called the arrests a "very, very great success."

"This shows that terrorist dangers, in our country as well, are not abstract but are real," she said. "It also shows for me that international cooperation is of decisive significance in the fight against terrorism."

Deputy State Department spokesman Tom Casey welcomed the arrests. "We're very pleased that the government of Germany has taken this action," he said. "It represents their strong cooperation with us and their strong commitment to fighting the war on terror."

Casey declined to discuss the potential targets but said "our general understanding was that these individuals were looking at the possibility of attacking a number of locations, including some prominent public sites as well of some of those specifically associated with American interests or the American government."

The suspects, delivered by helicopter, made a first appearance at a closed hearing at the Federal Court of Justice in Karlsruhe, which ordered them held pending trial.

Officials said the solution of hydrogen peroxide, stored in a hide-out, could have been mixed easily with other additives to produce a bomb with the explosive power of 1,200 pounds of TNT.

"This would have enabled them to make bombs with more explosive power than the ones used in the London and Madrid bombings," Joerg Ziercke, the head of the Federal Crime Office — Germany's equivalent of the FBI — said at a joint news conference with Harms.

The three suspects — two Germans aged 22 and 28, and a 29-year-old Turk — first came to the attention of authorities because they had been caught observing a U.S. military facility in Hanau, near Frankfurt, at the end of 2006, officials said.

All three had undergone training at camps in Pakistan run by the Islamic Jihad Union, and had formed a German cell of the group, which officials said was influenced by al-Qaida.

The Islamic Jihad Union was described as a Sunni Muslim group based in Central Asia that was an offshoot of the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, an extremist group with origins in that country.

"The group, which is influenced by al-Qaida, set up a German cell in winter of 2006 with the goal of finding recruits here to carry out attacks," Harms said.

The three had no steady work and were drawing unemployment benefits while their main occupation was the plot, officials said. "This group distinguishes itself through its profound hatred of U.S. citizens," Ziercke said. 

Members of Germany's elite GSG-9 anti-terrorist unit arrested two suspects at a vacation home in central Germany on Tuesday, Ziercke said. A third managed to escape through a bathroom window, but was apprehended about 300 yards away by federal police who had roped off the area. 

Gordon Johndroe, spokesman for the National Security Council, said President Bush had been briefed on the arrests and that he was "pleased a potential attack was thwarted and appreciates the work of the German authorities and the cooperation by international law enforcement." 

Germany, which did not send troops to Iraq, has been spared terrorist attacks such as the mass transit bombings in Madrid and London — although its involvement in the attempt to stabilize Afghanistan has led to fears it might be targeted. 

German and U.S. officials have warned of the possibility of a terrorist attack, and security measures have been increased. 

In July 2006, two gas bombs were placed on commuter trains but did not explode. Officials said that attack was motivated by anger over cartoons portraying the Prophet Muhammad in a Danish newspaper. Several suspects are on trial in Lebanon, and a Lebanese man has been charged in Germany. 

Wolfgang Bosbach, a top legislator for Merkel's Christian Democrats, pointed out next week's anniversary of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks, as well as upcoming deliberations by the German parliament over whether to extend its troop mandates in Afghanistan. 

"We are in a highly sensitive period," he said. 

Merkel said in an interview released Wednesday that German troops would remain in Afghanistan for several more years, despite recent setbacks in the region. 

Ramstein is one of the best-known U.S. Air Force bases worldwide because it serves as a major conduit for U.S. troops moving in and out of Europe, Asia and the Middle East. It is a key transit point for injured troops from Iraq and Afghanistan who are flown there en route to a U.S. medical hospital at nearby Landstuhl. 

FBI spokesman Richard Kolko said the FBI and Department of Homeland Security were "monitoring the situation in Germany but "see no imminent threat to the U.S. domestically following these arrests." 

Ziercke said that although there were similarities to the group arrested in Denmark on Tuesday, no direct connection between the two had been established. 

The European Union's top justice official said Wednesday that the threat of a terror attack remained high in the 27-nation bloc. EU Justice and Home Affairs Commissioner Franco Frattini said the EU executive would push ahead with plans to set up an EU-wide airline passenger data recording system despite privacy concerns.
Germany: Plot targeted U.S. facilities - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it would be quite wise to bring the old medieval "burn em at the stake" right in the court square, to prove the point to future nutz out there

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunatly in this case it is modern Germany my friend...

If you catch my drift.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2007)

ja, Ich verstehen unfortunately.............

E `


----------



## trackend (Sep 6, 2007)

Not overly surprising the US will always be the prime target as most of the time the allies will follow and the US will lead. 
It goes to show that every country needs to be on guard even if those not as directly involved as others.
Good job Bundeskriminalamt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2007)

On todays news they are searching for 10 more that were part of the plot.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 6, 2007)

This "thing" is getting out of control....today is Germany tomorrow is who knows...this bastards must be stopped....I just hope they don't plan to visit Romania...our security is pretty crappy....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> On todays news they are searching for 10 more that were part of the plot.



Yep that is what I have read too. It just shows that we all have to vigilant as if there is a weak spot it is almost guaranteed that at some point these nutjobs will exploit it.

BBC NEWS | Europe | Germany hunts 10 terror suspects


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 6, 2007)

We should go after the Bas*ards who are financing supporting them as well as those involved in the terrorist attacks.


The price of peace is eternal vigillance.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 7, 2007)

We have to take the leaders first but in a manner that would not make them in martyrs....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2007)

How do your propose to do that?

If they die, that is what they become.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know but they'll keep coming more and more....


----------



## Clave (Sep 7, 2007)

Taking on terrorists is the hardest thing you can possibly do - we had 30 years of trying to catch and stop them with a certain amount of success, but they were never stopped completely.

And that is a fact that nobody wants to face up to, because then people would realise that the concept of a 'war' on Terrorism is disingenuous. The reason the IRA stopped their atrocities was negotiation, not because the government threw down a load of extra firepower.

This 'war' is not winnable, and never will be, because no matter how many get killed or captured, more will be ready and willing to take their place. This is due to the fact that we are not fighting soldiers but fanatics who have no regard for their _own_ lives, never mind any others.

Much as I *hate* the idea of giving any concessions to people like that, there will come a point where the only option left will be to talk to them and find out what they want.

Until then, everyone needs to stay vigilant, and hope that the Intelligence Services keep on tracking down these groups faster than they are being set up..


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2007)

Clave maybe you guys and of course us as well in the States need to take a stricter stand which of course living in the land of take all and let live is ridiculous. it is well known that many mosques are housing terror centers, all enclosed cannot be touched by the unholy Gentiles..........using the forever tainted "freedom of speech' rule here and yet building up coersive nature amongst their youth to take us out at the appropriate time. Maybe it's high time that you in England and elsewhere in Germany pop up that freedom to bare arms once again instead of just the government expecting them to protect you since that will not happen......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2007)

Erich said:


> Maybe it's high time that you in England and elsewhere in Germany pop up that freedom to bare arms once again instead of just the government expecting them to protect you since that will not happen......



They are playing around with it now in Germany. They just lowered the age to 21 to being allowed to own high powered firearms. If you get a DUI or convicted of any serious crime you lose your right to own them.

They are also talking about (it wont happen though) lowering it to 18 now as well.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2007)

interesting but good to hear in my opinion. Am hopeful that Hamburg and Ulm/ neu-Ulm will be watched much more intently than before. It's obvious that eastern Germany is still such a hotbed of radicalism and an easy jaunt on the autobahn to places of ease


----------



## Clave (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see how changing the law so I can own a pistol will help the fight against terrorism... I mean, if a suicide bomber came to my house, what should I do? shoot him? that would only make the bomb explode...

I know most government agencies are half-wits, but for these times and situations they are our best defence, and ALL suspicions should be called in - they can only work efficiently when they have the best information...

As for mosques - you want to close them down? Fine, go ahead... and then you will have NO IDEA where fundamentalists are gathering, you might as well walk around blindfolded from then on...


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2007)

so by your own reasoning you should just let them do as they will correct ? are you afraid to own a side-arm and learn how to use it under proper instruction ?

as to closing down Mosques and then not knowing where they meet, you have to trust your own country's intel from time to time which I will tell you for fact is far beyond your own country's govt. knowledge. Even Bush comes onto details much later in the game. Clinton was told in the past when he was in office and threw the paperwork into the shredder.

clave when you are faced one on one with something as extreme as this you might find at the present you will change your mind. Hopeful it will never have to come to that. the boys with the guns and bullet proofing cannot be everywhere at once. maybe I am getting to in all seriousness that your country and mine need to have the populace literally wake up to the grave possibilites


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 7, 2007)

Clave has a point...arming civilians won't make much of a difference although its better to have a gun and not need it than need one and not have as for war on terrorism its true....you can't win a war of this type by firepower...a good example is world war 2...french and russians partisans did they job with great effect on the germans and then they would only have France and Russia to hide but the terrorists have the whole planet so you negociate or find a way to outsmart them...


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2007)

remember we are dealing with the Mideast way of thinking so please do not compare to past wars of attrition in Europe it isn't going to work


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 8, 2007)

But its the same tactic....hit and run...they will not stand and fight like a normal army so their style is just like the partisans...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 8, 2007)

Erich is right you cannot compare european conflicts to this, these bas#tards will happily walk into your house with a lump of TNT around their waste and make toast of you and your house and themselves if they thought it would get them any where.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just leave these (censored) b-stards out to the people and let them have their way with them. I'm sure that it would get very nasty....
Didn't you sometimes use some kind of wheel in Germany back in the day Adler?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2007)

There is actually now no known way how to deal with Islamic radicals. Ones say killing them out is the way, others say eat them from inside, as well as another voice is to let them be and they will naturally liberalize... 

Every religion had some reforms, so maybe also Islam will have. Don't remember the Crusades? That was then also somewhat a terrorism not unlike to nowadays al-Qaeda attempts... Different times, different ways of gaing the goal, same (stupid) ideas.

This is getting serious, reminds me a bit the late 30's in Germany, when the Nazi movement was on its rise. We are 60 years after the WWII and you can still see neonazis with their little polished baldheads running around...

So, the Islamic radiscals won't disappear, we just need to get used to live with it, try to prevent it as much as possible and know how to behave not to take a risk. E' is absolutely right, he knows by experience.

BTW, see my banner.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Pisis said:


> There is actually now no known way how to deal with Islamic radicals. Ones say killing them out is the way, others say eat them from inside, as well as another voice is to let them be and they will naturally liberalize...
> 
> Every religion had some reforms, so maybe also Islam will have. Don't remember the Crusades? That was then also somewhat a terrorism not unlike to nowadays al-Qaeda attempts... Different times, different ways of gaing the goal, same (stupid) ideas.
> 
> ...



Pisis - the Crusades were a counterattack to take back Christian (Byzantine) land that Islamic expansion had conquered. That part of the equation is often left out. Islam unleashed a terrible torrent of violence on this world from the moment it was conceived. Mohammad was also a soldier - and his successors continued the fight until the Berbers pushed all the way into France, and obviously the Turks in the east pushed as far as Vienna several centuries later. The whole history surrounding the Crusades has been marred by elements that are hostile towards the Catholic Church.

Christian Europe fought for it's right to exist against Islam - and came very close to losing that struggle. That is historical fact. Note I am NOT saying Christian Europe was w/o corruption and was righteous in all intentions. The raiding of Constantinople easily reveals that.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree. 

But not only. Another purpose of the crusades was to defeat the infidels and convert them Christianity - that was actually accented much more than the need for regaining lost territories. Just what [radical] Islam wants to accomplish now.

And what about the "3rd" (Children) crusade? Abusing kids to gain political goals - another common point we see...

I wasn't saying that crusades and islamic terrorism are necessarily 100% same but you can see many similarities, so this points out that Christianity went at certain point through a very similar stage that Islam is going through now.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Pisis said:


> I agree.
> 
> But not only. Another purpose of the crusades was to defeat the infidels and convert them Christianity - that was actually accented much more than the need for regaining lost territories. Just what [radical] Islam wants to accomplish now.
> 
> ...



If you mean the Children's Crusade of 1212 - I think first off you will find an acute shortage of actual FACTS on the matter. It seems there was one contingent of French youth, and a second of German. You will find some more historical and professional writings on the matter that indicate that the French King Philip dismissed the notion of a children's crusade. Pope Innocent III also requested the children return home. This would indicate that the Church and the Kingdoms of Europe did not exploit the youth for political gain. It appears, in any case, that very few of the children actually arrived in the Holy Land. It is believed that many ended up settling in towns along the journey, with others sharing the sad fate of being sold into slavery and brothels.

Again - I will state that the Crusades are a gravely misunderstood period, and often politicized by elements with other motives than historical accuracy.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2007)

Well than Islamic terrorism is maybe also misunderstood? They're fighting against occupation of Iraq, Afghanistan, Palestine and against misusing Arab owned oil, etc.

Crusades were nothing but misusing an ideal for personal enrichment and/or healing of wounded egoes of the high politicans of that time - the church, emperors, nobility... As 99% of high politic matters are, although always covered into a coat of grandeur and virtue. 

Maybe in the beginning the Crusaders fought against the Seljuks but through the time, the whole idea got rotten to the core. 

There were continental Crusades against Finland, against the Albigenes, against "troublesome emperors", against the Hussites, Baltis, Elbe Slavs... All of these massacring innocent Jews and "Pagans"...

I agree with you that it is a misunderstood period but it was nothing but struggle for power between Rome, the West and Byzantia.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2007)

To support my thesis, here is what pope Urban II. said in the 1095 Clermont speech: _"The Muslims are profaning Christian holy places, churches and altars, they are oppressing Christians, forcing them to conversion to Islam, torturing them awfully. It is right you, French people, who were chosen by God, to perform the revenge. (...) Go to the center of the world - Jerusalem - and take back the city that is screaming for liberation, the land overflowing with milk and honey, make a pilgrim to the Holy Grave."1)

The Crusaders saw themselves as pilgrims but somewhat pilgrims to "extreme environment", who need to make their way through weapons and violence. I see no difference between this and Islamic tero.

1) V. Hrochová, Křížové výpravy ve světle soudobých kronik, pages 25-27._


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Well than Islamic terrorism is maybe also misunderstood? They're fighting against occupation of Iraq, Afghanistan, Palestine and against misusing Arab owned oil, etc.



You dont actually believe this do you? These are some of the people that wish for nothing more than Israel and the Jews to be destroyed.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 8, 2007)

No, of course I don't. I was just using an example. Crusaders were actually very similar - IN SOME ASPECTS - to nowadays mudzhahedeens.


----------

